# Can I get some opinions on this product.



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

This and tons of like items like this are all over Ebay(dozens). Notice the specs. Shape, size, and fitment. 

Is this something you would roll the dice on? Or is this a quick way to get on a list? (or worse).


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm pretty skeptical of all things ebay.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

spam????? .... what's with the snapshot and no link?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Made of aluminum, I wouldn't put it on the end of one of my barrels. It won't stand up to the hot gasses coming out of the muzzle for very long.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> spam????? .... what's with the snapshot and no link?


It's not spam. I actually didn't link because I didn't want people to think it was spam LOL. I'm not trying to sell anything.

Here is the link.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/7-inch-223-5-56-Muzzle-Brake-1-2x28-TPI-7075-Aluminium-1-36-Inch-OD-Comp-Size/222990106483?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D5f42b2f5b87d47d9bdd8f5fa64915bb5%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D15%26mehot%3Dlo%26sd%3D323181803933%26itm%3D222990106483&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A0befede5-69f4-11e8-85b8-74dbd180cbe3%7Cparentrq%3Ad7e8de401630ac3cc981eda1fff5ba39%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like if you wrap something around it you've got yourself a suppressor. I wouldn't worry too much, if you are on here you already made a bunch of lists.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Why would one need a muzzle brake on a 5.56/.223?

On a rifle range firing line you are going to annoy the living hell out of those on either side of you.

In an actual gun fight, you will destroy your own hearing. Or, if prone, you will pin point your location for the bad guys with the cloud of dust you create.

I can think of only a few rifles that should be so equipped. A Barret 50 BMG caliber for one.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Pass.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

If you need it that bad, use a pillow. Otherwise that’s headache waiting to happen.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A simple flash hider (I personally prefer the bird cage) is more than adequate on a 5.56 / .223 weapon.

RPD gave you all the good news, . . . and dsdmmat gave you the bad news.

I actually like the looks of the three finger original we had in RVN, . . . but the thing gets hung on fences, weeds, limbs, etc. . . . so the only one I have is on my personal RVN replica which is used most of the time for Combat Funeral Memorials, . . . it is part of the RVN combat cross.

That thing from Ebay, in my opinion is just un-needed.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Here is the posting of a 65 year old tight wad. I have bought a few recoil compensators off of ebay. I bought them for 6.5 Grendel, 6.5 Creedmoor, 6.8 SPC, 308 and 5.56 RPD. Everyone of them works. The MOST I paid was $30.00 for the stainless steel one for the Grendel. The other were below $20.00 most $15.00. I figured if they didn't work I was out a few bucks is all.






The left is $13.00 on 308, center is the Grendel and right is Creedmoor I paid $13.00 for it also.


----------

